# Shimano Nexus Front Roller Brake model HB0NX60



## Geff13 (1 mo ago)

I own a secound hand Dutch bike brand unknown with a metal badge. It says made in Holland on the frame nothing else. I have taken apart the Front Roller Brake and can not put it back together. The model is Shimano Nexus HB-NX60. I have Emailed Maddison their service agents in Britain and spoke to an agent. Nobody has any idea how to put it together agin or can find a pictire or illustration of where the Large spring has to fit on the brake. I cannot find an Email address to cantct Shimano either. Help I am 76 Years.


----------

